# emulateur mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2000)

Existe il un émulateur mac pour PC.
MERCI


----------



## JackSim (1 Juillet 2000)

Il en existe, mais ils ne sont à ma connaissance plus très au goût du jour. Le plus évolué fait à peine tourner MacOS 8...

Une liste de quelques émulateurs Mac ici : http://www.bibertel.com.au/macemu/desc.htm 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------

